# Hello from another Michigander from the "other forum&am



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

No we don't mind you "invading"! We're really glad to have everyone here!

happy posting and if you need help getting around feel free to PM me or the mods, we're always here to help


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay! Welcome, Feature! It's so great to see you here.


----------



## TopFeature (Jul 24, 2008)

JackieB said:


> Yay! Welcome, Feature! It's so great to see you here.


Thanks for letting me know where people went!

Is ALOK, cloudnine, dakota, or any of the younger ones here? I noticed most of the older normal gang was, but didn't see them...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, we're glad to have 'ya! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey!
Welcome to the HF! Have fun posting and lovely horses! This is a great HF and I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

we sure dont mind you all invading  the more the merrier


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> hiya
> welcome to the forum
> 
> we sure dont mind you all invading  the more the merrier


I second that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
have a great time


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

**Pleasure** said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> have a great time



I see you've made yourself welcome to the forum as well.


*Sorry, not meaning to hijack....* 

*Sneeks off into dark hole*


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi girl! It is great getting to know everyone all over again....I fogot you are mounted patrol. So cool! And I got to shorten my name









So who is going to give you your weather report and be the birthday thread starter?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

A warm welcome from another fellow Michigander!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

hey feature!! Welcome! It's FoxFireEMT from the other forum. I've been on here since before the forum went down but didn't get on either very much. I've been terribly busy! WELCOME!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!
Nice to meet you! Have fun chatting


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

TopFeature said:


> JackieB said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Welcome, Feature! It's so great to see you here.
> ...


We kind of split into two different forums when h.com when down. I won't mention the other one here out of respect for this forum, but you can find the other easily enough. 

Anyway, iheart, laredo, Kiger, WB, and some others are at the other forum. No word yet from ALOK or Dakota. I'd sure like to hear from them.


----------

